# Link to .pdfs and .dwgs of hundreds of molding profiles



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

If your CAD software permits importing these for use, you will like the selection, and the way the collection is organized.

Enjoy. http://tinyurl.com/d24c2l

Thanks to a Chief Architect user, who linked to this site and shared it with other users at the Chief forum, _Chieftalk_.


----------

